# hog hunt



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Has anybody been on a Florida hog hunt?Thinking of taking the family down to Orlando the week befor Easter.Anybody had any experience with the outfitters or can recomend an outfitter?


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

When I think of Florida I don't think of hog hunting, just sayin.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

I cant recommend a outfitter but I have turkey hunted outside that area several times and there are plenty of hogs. My son did a archery hunt about five years ago with a inexpensive self guided hunt and they took several small hogs. They felt that the area might have been over hunted. So I would suggest do your research and find a reputable guide and go for it. Good Luck


----------



## bows bucks n beards (Jan 10, 2011)

junkman said:


> Has anybody been on a Florida hog hunt?Thinking of taking the family down to Orlando the week befor Easter.Anybody had any experience with the outfitters or can recomend an outfitter?


 
I have not done a hog hunt yet but I am going down the 2nd week of march to do an aligator hunt and depending on the succsess may also do a hog hunt if we have the time. I am going with chuck simmons of gator Busters. I will post back and let you know what I think of his operation After O get back on March 10th keep a look out! check out his website www.gatorbusters.com or his number is 407-729-6686 

O fyi as of right now last time I talked to him and was on his website it was 300 for a trophy hunt and 150 I think for a meat hunt plus the optional proccessing cost.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I do it every winter. Go down and stay with the folks every year for a week in February. They stay in a park in Arcadia, north of ft. Meyers. We get permission to hunt the Citrus groves around, around them. They have never turned us down, and there are hogs everywhere, you have to be cautious driving at night. My opinion would be not go thru an outfitter and save yourself alot of money.


----------

